# Golf Outting????



## downhill04 (May 7, 2009)

Well since I am not into the whole mountain biking thing and I am feeling left out, is there any interest in a C.L.I.T. golf outing? I don’t have a particular date or course in mind but if there is any interest we could work out the details with whatever works best for the group.


----------



## MR. evil (May 7, 2009)

count me in

Quarry Ridge in Portland CT is a really cool course!


----------



## Madroch (May 7, 2009)

I'd be in.  Don't bike either.


----------



## downhill04 (May 8, 2009)

What days would work out best for you guys? Saturday or Sunday would be best for me but I am flexible. Lets shoot for a weekend day in June?


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2009)

Go buy mountain bikes if you want to hang out with the cool guys...


----------



## downhill04 (May 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Go buy mountain bikes if you want to hang out with the cool guys...



No thanks. Every time I hang out with you "cool guys" I end up on the DL for months :angry:


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> No thanks. Every time I hang out with you "cool guys" I end up on the DL for months :angry:



You're probably right. Something tells me you + MTB is a recipe for disaster....


----------



## downhill04 (May 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're probably right. Something tells me you + MTB is a recipe for disaster....



Yeah I never think before I do anything. You guys would tell me to huck something on the bike and I would peddle full speed into it not knowing what was on the other side. I will save my crashes for the bump comps next year.


----------



## MR. evil (May 9, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> What days would work out best for you guys? Saturday or Sunday would be best for me but I am flexible. Lets shoot for a weekend day in June?



I am open to either a Sat or a Sun. Lets wait until Pat gets back from Florida before we pick a date. I am sure he will want in on this.


----------



## 2knees (May 9, 2009)

totally down for this.  could do a scramble if we get at least 4 or more.  Quarry Ridge is ok but there are better courses right near there.  Portland Golf is nice and doesnt have the same back and forth that some of the holes at Quarry have.  Tunxis is ok, but with 2 18's and one 9, its always easy to get tee times.  Lets set a date and make this happen.  I can fit at least 10 beers in my bag.


----------



## MR. evil (May 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> totally down for this.  could do a scramble if we get at least 4 or more.  Quarry Ridge is ok but there are better courses right near there.  Portland Golf is nice and doesnt have the same back and forth that some of the holes at Quarry have.  Tunxis is ok, but with 2 18's and one 9, its always easy to get tee times.  Lets set a date and make this happen.  I can fit at least 10 beers in my bag.



Portland is a nice course, but you cannot put Tunxis in the same catergory as Quarry Ridge or Portland.

If you guys are up for an adventure we could play The Shattuck. I played here once several years ago and its a real ball buster. There is water on something like 16 or 17 holes. Its one of those course where you go with a couple of cases of X outs in your bag. But I am pretty much up for anything.


----------



## 2knees (May 10, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Portland is a nice course, but you cannot put Tunxis in the same catergory as Quarry Ridge or Portland.



I'm not.  I've played them all a hundred times.  Tunxis is the big easy for tee times, like i said.  

its a nice safety valve, so to speak.

btw, we should also consider Lyman Orchards.  Tim, you'd love either course there.


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> btw, we should also consider Lyman Orchards.  Tim, you'd love either course there.



Like I said I am pretty much up for anything. I have heard good things about Lyman Orchards.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2009)

I'm up for a mini golf outing, anyone else?


----------



## 2knees (May 11, 2009)

anyone want to shoot for this weekend?  Jay, speak up bitch!


----------



## downhill04 (May 11, 2009)

2knees said:


> anyone want to shoot for this weekend?  Jay, speak up bitch!



I could do either day this weekend. I am down for either Lyman or Tunxis. If I had a choice it would be the Jones course at Lyman.

Who could make it this Weekend?


----------



## Madroch (May 12, 2009)

No can do this weekend-- not available until 5/30 or 5/31- but have fun...


----------



## downhill04 (May 12, 2009)

Madroch said:


> No can do this weekend-- not available until 5/30 or 5/31- but have fun...



I'm flexible on weekends. Can anybody play on either 5/30 or 5/31? This will give us more time to set up a tee time.


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2009)

I can't play this weekend or the weekend of 5/30 & 5/31.


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Like I said I am pretty much up for anything. I have heard good things about Lyman Orchards.




Lyman is a good place.  The Jones course is much more staightforward and a fun course.  The Player course is a fun course once you've played it about a half dozen times and realize where you need to aim on many holes and that you have to lay the ball up on other holes.


----------



## Madroch (May 13, 2009)

Lyman is a nice facility, enjoy the Jones course more than the Player, because playing the Player course once every couple of years is frustrating-- even when I manage to hit a good shot it too often ends up somewhere undesired.  

Don't hold up the outing for me, but I should be available most weekends after these next two for anyone interested in the future-- will be in NC golfing (er, family vacation where I manage to sneak out for 18 early a.m. most days) for ten days starting Fri.


----------



## downhill04 (May 13, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Lyman is a nice facility, enjoy the Jones course more than the Player, because playing the Player course once every couple of years is frustrating-- even when I manage to hit a good shot it too often ends up somewhere undesired.
> 
> Don't hold up the outing for me, but I should be available most weekends after these next two for anyone interested in the future-- will be in NC golfing (er, family vacation where I manage to sneak out for 18 early a.m. most days) for ten days starting Fri.



Damn you I wish I was going away and be able to play 18 for 10 days. Have a good time!


----------



## downhill04 (May 13, 2009)

Ok how about everybody throws out a date in which we can all get together. Since it looks like a few people can not make it this month how about we pick a date in June.

The days that I know I am free to play are 6/6, 6/14 and 6/20


----------



## Madroch (May 13, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Ok how about everybody throws out a date in which we can all get together. Since it looks like a few people can not make it this month how about we pick a date in June.
> 
> The days that I know I am free to play are 6/6, 6/14 and 6/20



I should be able to do any those dates.  And yeah, I always enjoy the family trips to NC-- one of the perks of visiting the inlaws on the OuterBanks is basically unlimited golf-- will be hitting Currituck Club, Kilmarlic Club, Nags Head Golf Links, the Carolina Club, Seascape Golf Links, etc.


----------



## downhill04 (May 13, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I should be able to do any those dates.  And yeah, I always enjoy the family trips to NC-- one of the perks of visiting the inlaws on the OuterBanks is basically unlimited golf-- will be hitting Currituck Club, Kilmarlic Club, Nags Head Golf Links, the Carolina Club, Seascape Golf Links, etc.



Nice!! The only course I have played in NC is Nags Head. Have fun!


----------

